# dipping moss in boiling water, will this kill the moss?



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

well i'm thinking of boiling some hot water and doing a quick dip of the moss in the boiling water to kill off any pest bugs or lipons and snails? will this also kill snail eegs if any also?



dont have bleach nor peroxide at the moment


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

You want to make moss soup? It will cook the moss.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 28, 2012)

LOL....

wait... are u being serious?

Cuz there are other ways..


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Apr 3, 2012)

what other way and i am died serious lol a quick dip not to soak in the boiling water xD i dear anything to live after that dip lol but what other ways is there?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Potassium permanganate will kill the snails and stain the eggs so they're easier to see and remove. You can also get hydrogen peroxide at any dollar store or pharmacy for cheap.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

H202 (hydrogen peroxide) will probably be your best option.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I boiled driftwood once to kill the java moss and algae on it.

Algae died....moss came back a few weeks later and laughed at my attempt to replace it with xmass moss....*sigh*


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

Moss is mostly water mass, and has very thin cell walls. even a quick dip will damage, and most likely kill the moss.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

Just use peroxide mate. The boiling will kill it for sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------

